
Gamers create recipes for protein-folding algorithms - evo_9
http://arstechnica.com/science/news/2011/11/gamers-create-recipes-for-protein-folding-algorithms.ars
======
dogfu
Does more compact folding mean better? Or does faster folding mean better?
What is meant by better folding? Does is look like what they can get from
x-ray crystallography ?

